# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Bungy Jumping!

## Muscleboss

Νομίζω αυτό το xtreme sport δε χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερες συστάσεις, μόνο κότσια...

Στην Κρήτη και συγκεκριμένα στο φαράγγι της Αράδαινας μια φοβερή παρέα, με απόλυτο επαγγελματισμό, οργανώνει άλματα με ελαστικό σκοινί (bungy) από γέφυρα ύψους 138 μέτρων. Τo ψηλότερο σημείο bungy στην Ελλάδα και τη δεύτερη ψηλότερη γέφυρα στην Ευρώπη. Το site είναι στο δήμο Σφακίων του νομού Χανίων και λειτουργεί όλο το καλοκαίρι, Σάββατο και Κυριακή και ώρες 12:00 - 18:00.

Όποιος βρεθεί Κρήτη μη το χάσει με τπτ... ακόμα και αν δεν έχει αποφασίσει να πέσει αξίζει να πάει να παρακολουθήσει τα άλματα.

Όποιο μέλος του φόρουμ επιχειρήσει το άλμα έχει έκπτωση 30% στην τιμή.  :01. Wink: 




Προσωπικά πλέον είμαι από τους φανατικούς φίλους του Bungy και ανυπομονώ για το επόμενο άλμα.
Απόλυτη έκρηξη αδρεναλίνης, μοναδικό τοπίο, φοβερή παρέα... :03. Bowdown:  

Και μερικές πτροσωπικές φώτος:












Και ένα παλιότερο άλμα με το μπλουζάκι του φόρουμ.  :05. Biceps: 



Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες:

www.bungy.gr 

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dionisos

Τρομερός muscleboss!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Όταν ήμουν φοιτητής στην Κρήτη είχαμε πάει εκεί! Από ολόκληρη την παρέα μόνο ένας το τόλμησε (όχι εγώ  :01. Mr. Green: ) Μοναδικό το μέρος αλλά και ολόκληρη η Κρήτη είναι μαγευτική!

----------


## KATERINI 144

ωραιος boss!! πανο ολο εκπλήξεις μας εισαι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Μαρία

Μπραβο Πανο που το τολμησες (εγω τα φοβαμαι κατι τετοια)!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Πανο εχουμε και στον Ισθμο για σκεψου το!!!!!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## mg_24

Ειναι ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΗ εμπειρια....ειχα παει με παρεα πριν απο 2 χρονια στον Ισθμο της Κορινθου...η εκκριση αδρεναλινης που βιωνεις κατα την πτωση,ειναι ΑΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΠΤΗ!!!!

bungee jumping FTW :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:

----------


## Qlim4X

πανο μιας και ειμαι κατοχος 10+ αλαμτων μπορω να πω οτι ειναι καταπλικτικη εμπειρια και απιστευτο το αισθημα.

πραγματικα αξιζει να το κανει καπιος εστω και μια φορα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Mπραβο Πανο,ειναι φοβερο το bungy,φοβερες οι φωτο !!

----------


## -beba-

Θέλω και εγώ....................αλλά φοβάμαι...................

----------


## mg_24

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

BLUKRANS BRIDGE-South Africa,το δευτερο υψηλοτερο,σταθερο σημειο για bungee ,σε ολο τον πλανητη!!!

216μετρα!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up:  καταπλκτηκες φωτος Πανο !!! Μπραβπ στη τολμη σου.... :03. Bowdown: 
Θα το δοκιμασω και εγω ως το τελος καλοκαιριου μαλιστα στον Ισθμο οπως ειπε κι η Μαρια :08. Turtle:  ανυπομονω!

----------


## Μαρία

> καταπλκτηκες φωτος Πανο !!! Μπραβπ στη τολμη σου....
> Θα το δοκιμασω και εγω ως το τελος καλοκαιριου μαλιστα στον Ισθμο οπως ειπε κι η Μαρια ανυπομονω!


Ειδοποιησε πρωτα αν ειναι να βρεθουμε!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vAnY

αμε εννοειται!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Toast:

----------


## StefPat

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Κι εγώ από Κρήτη είμαι, αν τύχη, δεν παίζει να μην περάσω  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Qlim4X

> καταπλκτηκες φωτος Πανο !!! Μπραβπ στη τολμη σου....
> Θα το δοκιμασω και εγω ως το τελος καλοκαιριου μαλιστα στον Ισθμο οπως ειπε κι η Μαρια ανυπομονω!


θεια θα παμε μαζι!

εχω καιρο να πιδηξο απο ισθο  :01. Sad: 

μην με ξεχασεις :01. Wink:

----------


## γιαννης93

> Νομίζω αυτό το xtreme sport δε χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερες συστάσεις, μόνο κότσια...
> 
> Στην Κρήτη και συγκεκριμένα στο φαράγγι της Αράδαινας μια φοβερή παρέα, με απόλυτο επαγγελματισμό, οργανώνει άλματα με ελαστικό σκοινί (bungy) από γέφυρα ύψους 138 μέτρων. Τo ψηλότερο σημείο bungy στην Ελλάδα και τη δεύτερη ψηλότερη γέφυρα στην Ευρώπη. Το site είναι στο δήμο Σφακίων του νομού Χανίων και λειτουργεί όλο το καλοκαίρι, Σάββατο και Κυριακή και ώρες 12:00 - 18:00.
> 
> Όποιος βρεθεί Κρήτη μη το χάσει με τπτ... ακόμα και αν δεν έχει αποφασίσει να πέσει αξίζει να πάει να παρακολουθήσει τα άλματα.
> 
> Όποιο μέλος του φόρουμ επιχειρήσει το άλμα έχει έκπτωση 30% στην τιμή. 
> 
> [YOUTUBE="bungy"]C-1Sfea1LcQ[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


ανοιχτο ολο το χρονο ή μονο το καλοκαιρι?

----------


## Muscleboss

> ανοιχτο ολο το χρονο ή μονο το καλοκαιρι?


Μονο καλοκαιρι!

MB

----------


## silk

σε λιγες ,ερες θα τιμησουμε το ζουλου μπαντζι εγω που ειμαι απο κορινθο.ειναι κατι που απο καιρο ηθελα να κανω αλλα κανεις δεν ερχοταν :01. Sad:

----------

